# Permanency Spell List - More?



## TarionzCousin (Mar 23, 2007)

The PHB lists several spells that can be affected by the Permanency spell. List here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/permanency.htm

What spells added in later books can be made permanent (as designated by WotC)?

Or, which spells have you house-ruled as such and why? Which spells would you absolutely never allow--besides Truestrike?


----------



## Jhaelen (Mar 24, 2007)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> The PHB lists several spells that can be affected by the Permanency spell. List here: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/permanency.htm
> 
> What spells added in later books can be made permanent (as designated by WotC)?



None, afaIk.


			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Or, which spells have you house-ruled as such and why?



None. Every open-ended spell is a potential bucket of worms - remember the polymorph mess? Honestly, just avoid expanding the list!







			
				TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Which spells would you absolutely never allow--besides Truestrike?



Obviously, every single spell except the ones explicitly mentioned


----------



## Sabathius42 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am pretty sure you aren't going to break the game by allowing every 1st level Detect spell to be permanant.  Go through the list of spells and see if there are other "similar" spells that have come out since the creation of the PHB.

Also most Wall spells would seem to be OK as well.

DS


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 24, 2007)

I am sure I read somewhere (in a WotC book) a short list of post-PHB spells that could be made permanent. 

However, I could be wrong. I thought I was wrong once, but I wasn't.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 25, 2007)

To find out what the DM will allow I recommend costly non refundable research in-game.

1000 gp per spell level of the spell to be Permanency’ed
1 week per spell level of the spell to be Permanency’ed

Much like researching a new spell; DMG 198 or 199 IIRC.


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 25, 2007)

I believe this link will be helpful:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=332210


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 26, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I believe this link will be helpful:
> 
> http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=332210



Yes, exactly what I was looking for. Thank you very much.

I found the list I had seen previously; it was in the _Book of Eldritch Might_.


----------



## pawsplay (Mar 26, 2007)

Beware.

_Targeted Dispel
One object, creature, or spell is the target of the dispel magic spell. You make a dispel check (1d20 + your caster level, maximum +10) against the spell or against each ongoing spell currently in effect on the object or creature. The DC for this dispel check is 11 + the spell’s caster level. If you succeed on a particular check, that spell is dispelled; if you fail, that spell remains in effect. 

If you target an object or creature that is the effect of an ongoing spell (such as a monster summoned by monster summoning), you make a dispel check to end the spell that conjured the object or creature. 

_


----------



## UltimaGabe (Mar 26, 2007)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> Or, which spells have you house-ruled as such and why? Which spells would you absolutely never allow--besides Truestrike?




Oh, I'd allow someone to Permanancy True Strike. What's wrong with it? They'd get a +20 to their next attack. The only difference is that that next attack wouldn't have to happen within the next round. Fine expenditure of a couple hundred xp, in my opinion.

Keep in mind that there's no reason that allowing a Permanent True Strike would let it occur more than once.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 26, 2007)

UltimaGabe said:
			
		

> Oh, I'd allow someone to Permanancy True Strike. What's wrong with it? They'd get a +20 to their next attack. The only difference is that that next attack wouldn't have to happen within the next round. Fine expenditure of a couple hundred xp, in my opinion.
> 
> Keep in mind that there's no reason that allowing a Permanent True Strike would let it occur more than once.



Touché!


----------

